# CQHAM.RU
!
  Icom 706  .      City Windom CW80100.
     7        (    ?    -).
          ,   50          ,    20.
,   ,    ?????

----------


## UA9OC

> 


  .  ,     "",      .
   ,   .    ,   .    -  5D-FB    .        ,    . 
 - 8D-FB,      .  -.

----------



----------


## apg

5D-FB,    8 D-FB  .     50-7-11   ,            .

----------



----------



----------


## UA4NE

,   20  -   .     .

----------



----------



----------


## SARMAT

RG-58   .             50  -

----------



----------

